# Dec. 20th- split a charter… Islamorada



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

I know this is a longshot, but I figured I would throw it out there. I know several of the members go to the Keys for the winter. 

My buddy and I are planning to fish on December 20th and looking for 2-4 other people to split a full day charter with. Sounds like we would be targeting wahoo, sailfish, snapper, and/or kingfish. A private, full day charter is $1400. If anyone is interested in splitting it, send me a private message.

Also, our house is on a private beach with double kayaks. If anyone has some tips on fishing close to our beach, give me a shout! Enjoy your day!


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

If no takers on the trip, any advice on fishing from the beach/kayak? 

But again, if anyone is in the area and wants to do a charter, please let me know. If you do not do a private charter, it ends up being ~$400/person, where as if you do a private charter, it is only around $230/person.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

2 people are enough for those charters. Just saying.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Why is that? $700/person seems a little steep... 


6Speed said:


> 2 people are enough for those charters. Just saying.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Room in the boat is my reason. Maybe go with three then?


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

jrv said:


> Why is that? $700/person seems a little steep...


Don't forget the tip for the mate (if there is one)


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Staying on Lower Matecumbe? Port Antigua or White Marlin?


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

REG said:


> Staying on Lower Matecumbe? Port Antigua or White Marlin?


Lower Mateumbe


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

My guess is your place will be bayside. If so, fish the flats that are close to channels on a rising tide. If your place has a dock/seawall on a canal, make sure to fish it. The closer the canal is to the ocean the better. Use bait, shrimp can catch you most everything that swims in there, which will mostly be mangrove snappers, but also jacks, grunts, small cuda and a few nurse sharks. If you have warm stable weather when you're there, you may see a few resident tarpon, especially with a high tide in the early morning or evening. If the canal has an undeveloped mangrove shoreline, especially on the main canal leading to the ocean, be sure to hit it in the kayaks, just be careful with any boat traffic. Oceanside, there is a nice flat at Sea Oats beach at MM 74.5, again hit it on a rising tide to high tide. Anne's beach was also good too, but currently be advised the town has now restricted fishing there. If you are in a kayak, I am not sure if and how that restriction applies, so check if interested in hitting it.

I have seen guys with kayaks fishing near the power line pilings by Robbies. Lot's of tide current in that channel though. There's a series of mangrove canals bayside around the corner from Robbie's that has, well, canal type fish. If it's a warmer day and you're lucky you might see the American crocodile that lives back there.

The Lobster Walk sells excellent bait (and seafood) right at 74.5 where you have to park if fishing Sea Oats beach, but get there early because they can and often do sell out quick. They also sell bait at the gas station by Caloosa Cove, but not sure of the prices and/or quality. The few times I stopped there was when I couldn't get it at Lobster Walk, and they'd be sold out too. Speaking of Caloosa Cove, there is a very good restaurant there serving mostly a local crowd called Habanos. It definitely is not fancy, but they do fish dishes as good as, even better than most charging an easy 12-20 bucks more. 

Good luck with the charters. As you probably know, there are a few guys at Robbie's that put together small group charters. I will vouch for Blue Heaven, as Skye and Aaron do a bang up job. It's just a crapshoot that they or any other one such as MRJ or Dirty Boat would do it on a given particular date, even then..weather on any particular day can become another issue. With that, don't overlook backcountry charters if offshore doesn't pan out.


----------

